# Proyecto Sensores en RED



## hackeie (Ago 13, 2007)

Estimados.
Me dispongo, para este semestre de ing. electrónica, realizar un proyecto de sensores en red para ser implementado en la industria que requiera ingresar a mercados internacionales de máximas exigencias.
La idea básica es obtener un sistema de monitoreo y registro de información captada por múltiples sensores, ya sea de temperatura, presión, flujo, luminosidad, etc. Por medio de un bus de datos en norma RS-485, comunicación serial al PC con interface RS-232, conversores A/D, PIC 16F84 y alguna aplicación en JAVA.

En la empresa que lo puedo implementar necesitan tener "conectados" más de 1000 sensores, para que tengan una idea de la magnitud del proyecto. Además posiblemente se implemente un módulo IP para obtener más dispositivos en línea.

Si alguien se interesa o si quiere aportar al tema nos estamos comunicando en este post.

Suerte.


----------



## magnoeli (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesante tema, se habia publicado algo similar en una revista colombiana en el año 2003, pero solo era para 16 sensores.
De todos modos tenes ya algo o es solo una idea?


----------



## samanthamarc (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola:

Mira yo realice un proyecto similar, solo que la interfaz fue realizada en LabVIEW. respecto a los mil sensores (que sería en lo que varía tu proyecto del mío) la gran dificultad seria la velocidad del muestreo que el micro debe hacer, es decir, que tan rapido debes muestrear la señal de cada sensor con la seguridad de que mientras lo haces, no ocurrió alguna otra variación en otro sensor. Por la cantidad de sensores, no o hay tanto problema, cada módulo soporta 32 nodos... necesitarias algo asi como 32 módulos para poder manejar 1024 sensores... 

ah mucho cuidado con el cableado, aunque la comunicación RS-485 es diferencial y no hay caidas grandes de voltaje, ésto solo se cumple si el largo del cale no excede 1km de largo del primer al ultimo sensor OJO con eso. 

bueno estamos en contacto.

salu2

SAM


----------

